# Konichiwa



## BorisTourette (Aug 7, 2008)

watashiwa Boris desu
dozo yoroshiku
ingirisu desu


hahaha that was my broken japanese:drunk:
anyways im boris and i live in england
i write and direct stuff for video games and animated films
im gonna start putting out my games next summer and im working on the animated stuff at the mo(it takes forever to do a short flick so i tend to take a while haha) 
i think lateron im gonna go into movies, books and comics

but yh right now i LOVE LOVE writing for film and games considering the awful writing out there now days *cough*hollywood*cough*



hope to get to know u guys and stuff and to get a-foruming haha :lone:


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 7, 2008)

Konichiwa, Boris-san. Welcome ot the forums.


----------



## BorisTourette (Aug 7, 2008)

sooo i was just skimming through the forum, oh my it thought i was a writer u guys write looooads of stuff haha. im gonna have to up my writing lol. i'll finish off my stuff and post for u guys to critique

thanks for the welcome WriterDude



PS: i dont write ur normally shoot-at-alien game, i write artistic stuff. think sweeney todd/a clockwork orange


----------



## terrib (Aug 7, 2008)

glad to have you, boris


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 7, 2008)

Sweeny Todd? Clockwork Orange? Creepy stuff, that. I like it.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey there


----------



## The Prodigy (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice to have you. Video games huh? Think I'll enjoy reading your post.


----------



## Sen Yama (Aug 7, 2008)

Konnichiwa. Nihongo wa hotondo shirimasen.


----------



## moderan (Aug 7, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Aug 8, 2008)

Ohio


----------



## Nickie (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello to you, Boris, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------

